# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Формирование мировоззрения

## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна, Патита Павана Прабху!
Примите мои поклоны.

Я слышала, что мировоззрение человека до 18 лет - это полностью навязанное ему мировоззрение.
Что от него самого до 18 лет - ничего не зависит в этом отношении.
У меня вопрос. 
Почему при наличии правильного воспитания для всех детей в семье, одни дети становятся благочестивыми,
а другие нет, если мировоззрение ребенка полностью формируется близкими людьми?

В этой связи, какую роль в формировании мировоззрения человека
играют самскары, принесенные им из прошлой жизни?

Заранее большое спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Харе Кришна, Патита Павана Прабху!
> Примите мои поклоны.
> 
> Я слышала, что мировоззрение человека до 18 лет - это полностью навязанное ему мировоззрение.
> Что от него самого до 18 лет - ничего не зависит в этом отношении.
> У меня вопрос. 
> Почему при наличии правильного воспитания для всех детей в семье, одни дети становятся благочестивыми,
> а другие нет, если мировоззрение ребенка полностью формируется близкими людьми?
> 
> ...


Сознание ребенка формируется из:

1 - влияния его прошлых жизней
2 - его воспитания
3 - его круга общения

Манипулируя 2 и 3 фактором можно корректировать воздействие 1 аспекта.

Так что вариантов конечного результата может быть сколько угодно и этот результат на 2/3 в наших руках.

----------

